# heartgard plus trouble



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

my 3lbs. chihuahua dog got sick with the heartgard plus chewbles she was on interceptor when she was a puppy but it didn't affect her tummy in anyway


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

princess_ella said:


> my 3lbs. chihuahua dog got sick with the heartgard plus chewbles she was on interceptor when she was a puppy but it didn't affect her tummy in anyway


My vet won't carry Heartgard, he says it's not good for dogs, call the vet and let them know what happened. My vet still has Interceptor, never ran out. I think they were supposed to start shipping again this month, that was the last I read on it.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

is this strength lower in the interceptor?


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't think it's a matter of strength, it's just different active medications, I think? There are more knowledgeable posters here who might be able to help


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, different main ingredients and the way they work is different. Many dogs get loose stools with Heartguard because it prevents heartworm and treats other worms. I've always used it without a problem, though.


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

I just looked up some info for you:
Heartgurd has a medication for Under 25 lbs
Interceptor has one for between 1-10 lbs


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

ChewyandMilo said:


> I just looked up some info for you:
> Heartgurd has a medication for Under 25 lbs
> Interceptor has one for between 1-10 lbs


are the active ingredients the same?


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

princess_ella said:


> are the active ingredients the same?


No.
Heartgard= ivermectin/pyrantel
Interceptor= milbemycin oxime


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

ChewyandMilo said:


> No.
> Heartgard= ivermectin/pyrantel
> Interceptor= milbemycin oxime


thanks you so much


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

My vet's office is having us switch my smallest chi (4lbs) to the Heartgard product in a couple weeks. My others are all 5.5 lbs so will get the Trifexis. Ugh,,,I wish the Interceptor was available for us


----------

